# Solved: I just got a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard k480. No Instructions?



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I just bought a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard k480.

It is a single keyboard that lets you type input into several diff devices - one at a time

So, if you have a Notebook, a Tablet, a Smartphone and a Desktop PC and you use more than one of them during the day, you can just switch this keyboard by turning a dial and when you do that, you select into which device the KB will be entering the data you type. Pretty neat concept. But there are no instructions. I can't figure out how to connect it and pair it with these devices.

Presumably, you set the dial to one of three available positions and then press a key to select the device type.

But the package does not contain any instructions. Instead it just contains this web address:

www.logitech.com/k480

Unfortunately, this web site is not at all intuitive when it comes to explaining how to use this thing.

It has a dial and enables you to turn the dial to switch between several diff devices such as a phone or tablet or PC. In addition, it works with iOS, Mac, Windows and Android devices.

So, you turn the dial to specify the device (I think) and then push a button to specify the OS.

Has anyone here bought one and if so, can you explain how I can go to the website and find some instructions on how to use this keyboard?

Oh wait!

For anyone interested, I think I may have found the instructions here:

http://www.logitech.com/en-ca/manuals/k480-immersion-guide

But I don't have a printer. Not very convenient. I suppose I can try to copy the entire web site to a text file. Would anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You may be able to use the original keyboard while you set up the new BT one.
If so you can read the instructions on the Monitor screen as you set it up.


----------



## strollin (Jan 4, 2015)

All you really need to do is read the "First Time Setup" instructions. They're pretty simple. Set the dial to one of the 3 channels, press and hold the PC button for 3 secs to put the keyboard into discovery mode, then initiate pairing from your computer as with any other Bluetooth device.

Once you have the keyboard paired with your computer, then you can read the rest of the instructions at your leisure to learn how to use the rest of the keyboard's features.


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

> 1. It works with anything that has Bluetooth, and VERY easily. We hooked up an iPad mini, and two cell phones (both android) in less than 3 minutes. It's that easy. * Just activate your Bluetooth on your device, search for devices, select the K480, type the verification code in on the keyboard, and you're up.*
> 
> 2. It actually works as simply as it sounds. In all the devices we hooked up, we just turn the 3 way toggle and it automatically switches to that device, takes away the "on device" keyboard, and you start typing on that device. You can switch between devices on the fly, which takes like 1-2 seconds. My wife has her iPad mini and her phone in the cradle and is online and texting her mother simultaneously, just switching back and forth between devices with 1 flip of a switch.
> 
> ...


This is from Current user - Looks easy to set up.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I've looked and looked but I can't find any of those bells anywhere.



Just j/k. Thanks


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sucess! I got it working.

Sorry. I didn't realize it was so easy to get working.

But, it really was a problem because all I got when I opened the package was the address of this web site:

www.logitech.com/k480

And the instructions on how to use the keyboard were not at all easy to see there. I had to try to download everything and only stumbled on the instructions by accident.

So, I thank you all very much! I will marked this Solved now.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I may have spoken too soon. There is still one small issue that remains.

The web site speaks of the "fn" key and it appears like the software enables me to change the way in which that key works. Here is my assumption of how things work when I first take this KB out of the box.

The top row of keys is called the "shortcut keys". When I first use the KB, it appears that the first of these keys is used as the "Home" key which has meaning to Android users. So, if I press the key by itself, it's the same as pressing the Home button on my Android phone. But if I press the "fn" key followed by one of those 12 shortcut keys, the effect is the same as if I pressed a normal function key (like F1, F2, ... F12) on a PC.

The web site makes it appear like I can download some software from Logitech that will enable me to define different ways for my shortcut keys to work. I'm not entirely certain what that means but I think it refers to the top row of keys.

One meaning is that I can change the way the "fn" key is used. I can use the software to change the way the "fn" key works so that it normally is used to invoke the normal function keys. But the s/w can change it so that it will activate shortcut keys instead and the top row will activate the function keys.

In other words, if you use the F1, F2, ... F12 keys more often than you use the shortcut keys, you can use the s/w to change the meaning of the "fn" key so that you don't need to use the "fn" key to activate either the function keys or the shortcut keys. That sounds like a small capability.

But here is my problem:

The s/w seems designed to be run on a PC or device that supports Bluetooth. My PC is rather old and it does not support Bluetooth. So, I can't use this s/w on my PC. In order to use this s/w, I guess I have to figure it out how to download it onto my Android device. Currently, I'm a long way from knowing how to do that.

In the meantime, I would really like to know how I can emulate the "Home" and "End" keys on my phone. 

Also, are there any other kinds of functions that I can associate with any of these buttons on the top row of my phone?

I'm pretty confused about this software and what the benefits are of using it.

Can anyone who owns this KB tell me just how valuable this software is and if it's worth downloading to my phone and installing it there?

Thank you.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd really like to be able to use this KB and pair it to my Smartphone as well as my older Desktop PC.

I downloaded the s/w and tried to install it. But it failed and gave me this message:

No Device Detected. 
Please be sure your device or computer is turned on.
I clicked on "Add Devices". It then gave me this message:

"No Unifying Receiver"

To add a device, plug a Unifying receiver into your computer and wait a few seconds for the "Add Unifying device" button to become available."

I'm guessing the problem is that my desktop PC is about 5 years old and does not support Bluetooth. However, somewhere during my travels, I recall seeing there was a way to D/L some s/w that would enable older PCs to support Bluetooth devices.

Would anyone know how I can proceed and be able to enable my PC to pair with this BT Keyboard?

Thanks.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I would just like to say something to anyone who is considering buying this Logitech k480 keyboard and that is this:

This KB is one of the very best purchases I have ever made. I just love it.

I love the feel of it. If you are at home or in the office, using this KB instead of the "on screen" KB on your smart phone is about a hundred times better.

The only drawback is that it's not good for portability. It's not meant to be carried around.

It cost $50 which is very, very cheap and you may wonder why. The reason is that it doesn't have a built-in rechargeable battery. It uses two "AA" batteries. Some people complain about that. But to make a long story short, it's just a silly idea to use a rechargeable battery in a keyboard. It makes perfect sense to use two "AA" batteries. They will last for a long, long time. A rechargeable battery is completely unnecessary and makes the KB much heavier than it already is.

I have another KB made by Targus that cost me $35. (I love keyboards and you may be wondering why I bought two of them for my smart phone). This Targus board is very lightweight and ideal for carrying around with you. It folds in half. But why oh why would they ever put a rechargeable battery in it?

I'm sorry to say that the portability is about the only good feature of this Targus keyboard. I'm not going to say much more but I could write pages about the reasons why this is just not a very good keyboard. It is good only if you need to carry a full sized kb around with you. It feels cheap and terrible and some keys are much larger than others. That is just unbelievable. IMO, it is really bad design. The only reason to buy this KB is if you need to carry around a KB with you. It is very light weight and when you fold it in half, it is very small. It has almost the same footprint as the smart phone.


----------

